
Proof That Using a VPN Keeps Piracy Lawsuits and ‘Strikes’ Away - fraqed
http://torrentfreak.com/proof-that-using-a-vpn-keeps-piracy-lawsuits-and-strikes-away-131207/
======
jlgaddis
The article is about "proxy.sh", a VPN provider who apparently doesn't log.
The premise is, therefore, that one is safe when using the proxy.sh service.

Ironically, there is no link back to the article entitled "Proxy.sh VPN
Provider Sniffed Server Traffic to Catch Hacker" which appeared just over two
months ago on the same web site: [http://torrentfreak.com/proxy-sh-vpn-
provider-monitored-traf...](http://torrentfreak.com/proxy-sh-vpn-provider-
monitored-traffic-to-catch-hacker-130930/)

